# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Phương pháp đánh đề online! ghilode đánh lô đề online uy tín số 1 nhanh hơn cả win2888

## vuducvip

*Đánh lô đề online- chiến lược sưu tầm**
*Đây là KN của các ACE, tôi xin phép sưu tầm, kiểm tra (tôi đã kiểm tra sơ bộ và đúng trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định).
A -  Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online lấy  Đánh lô đề  online nuôi trong 3 ngày
Đã là  Đánh lô đề  online nuôi thì phải dựa theo tần suất nghĩa là chọn ra con  Đánh lô đề  online nào đang có chu kỳ đều làm con giống
 Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online 1:  Đánh lô đề  online 3 ngày theo "dạng kẹp số"
Thông thường 1 bảng kết quả có rất nhiều dạng kẹp số, các bạn để ý thấy những con nào kẹp giữa hai số 1 hoặc hai số 0 hoặc hai số 8 thì ta đánh cặp số đó trong 3 ngày là ăn, thường thì hay ra vào ngày thứ 2.
- VD ngày 11/01/11: win2888
+ Ở bảng  Đánh lô đề  online giải nhất xuất hiện 71481, vị trí con 48 kẹp giữa hai con số 1, vậy ta bắt đầu thả cặp 484 trong 3 hôm.
+ Ở giải 3 xuất hiện 38718, vị trí con 71 nằm giữa hai con số 8, vậy ta bắt đầu thả cặp 717 trong 3 hôm.
- Một số lưu ý cho ACE: kẹp giữa hai số 1 và hai số 8 thì thường hay về thẳng nên nếu theo VD trên thì ta có thể to tiền 48 và 71 hơn là 84 và 17 trong 3 ngày tới.
 Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online 2:  Đánh lô đề  online 3 ngày theo "dạng số"
Các bạn để ý thấy hôm nào ở giải 4 số (giải 4 và 5) có dạng chỉ có 2 đơn vị ghép nên giải 4 số đó thì ta chơi cặp đó trong 3 hôm, thông thường cũng hay về ngày thứ 2.
+ Ngày 09/01/11: ở giải 4 có dạng 0300, ta chơi cặp 030 trong 3 hôm, ngày 11/01 đã có  Đánh lô đề  online 03.
+ Ngày 11/01/11: ở giải 5 có dạng 4440, vậy ta sẽ chơi cặp 040 này trong 3 hôm.
 Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online 3: Chơi  Đánh lô đề  online 1 ngày
Các bạn để ý thấy khi nào đầu giải 7 và đít giải 7 bằng nhau thì ta lấy số đó ghép với số giữa giải ĐB và số đầu giải ĐB thành 2 cặp số đánh hôm sau,  Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online này xác suất rất cao và cũng ít khi xuất hiện dạng như vậy.
- Chơi  Đánh lô đề  online Đề dựa trên kết quả xổ số ! (Cái này là nguyên lý cơ bản mà ai cũng phải rõ)
- Rất dễ chơi, rất dễ trúng (nếu có qua học hành) và rất dễ kiếm tiền ! (  giấc mơ trong Đánh lô đề  online Đại gia  Đánh lô đề  online ĐB là của rất nhiều anh em giang hồ...!!!!)
- Bạn có thể trong 1 ngày : từ Rân thương trở thành Rân chơi (có những anh em sáng đi WAVE Tàu, tối lượn Shi150, các anh em thấy ha-oai ko !), hoặc ngược lại (đây là những anh em sáng đi đôi Tông Converse , tối lê đôi Tổ ong rách hiệu Đồng Xuân Market, nản ko !)
- Là 1 hình thức cờ bạc nên rất dễ bị nghiện (các anh em chú ý nhé, nhiều anh em đã đi cai nhưng ko ăn thua và đã Tái nghiện thành công, vãi thật ) !
-  Đánh lô đề  online ĐB đất chật người đông, Phang  Đánh lô đề  online thì ít mà Soi  Đánh lô đề  online thì nhiều ! Vâng, rất nhiều anh em Soi  Đánh lô đề  online , chém  Đánh lô đề  online như thật ấy nhưng lại éo có bản lĩnh gì cả, không dám Phang. Nản !
- Một thằng chơi  Đánh lô đề  online , cả hội đc nhờ ! (cái này thì ko phải bàn cãi thêm nữa)
- Là 1 môn khoa học rất phát triển đến nỗi quán trà đá vỉa hè nào ở VN cũng thường mở dịch vụ ghi  Đánh lô đề  online ! Nói chung là đang rất phát triển (ước tính đóng góp gần 0,01% GDP của cả nước ! VKĐ nhỉ )
.Yêu cầu- Phải có niềm đam mê lớn và ước mơ đạt tới đẳng cấp Thần  Đánh lô đề  online , Thần Đề (cái này rất quan trọng đấy).
- Phải có tính kiên trì, bền bỉ vì có thể bạn “kết” 1 con gần 1 tháng, vừa bỏ buổi sáng thì buổi tối nó về. Đau ko ? (những tay nghiệp dư hay mắc sai lầm này).
- Phải thường xuyên la cà quán xá, trà đá, bia hơi… để có thêm  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online soi  Đánh lô đề  online của các bậc tiền bối đi trước !
- Phải thường xuyên theo dõi bảng kết quả Xổ số, liên tục cập nhật những Bí kíp Soi  Đánh lô đề  online mới nhất.
- Phải dũng cảm vì có thể biết là móm mà... vẫn cứ phang như thường. (còn non lắm!)
- Đừng chần chừ, Đừng do dự, Kết là phang !
- Trượt không nản, Trúng không kiêu !
- Bình tình tự tin không cay cú, Âm thầm soi lại phang con sau !
- Ăn tranh thủ, Ngủ khẩn trương, Học hành bình thường, Soi  Đánh lô đề  online là chính !
- Soi, soi nữa, soi mãi… trượt soi lại !
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh lô đề tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh de online uy tin,  danh de online uy tin, web danh lo uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, ghilode .com, web danh de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web ghi bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, web choi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao danh lo uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, web danh de online,  web nao choi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web ghi lo de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang danh lo de uy nhat, web ghi lo de online uy tin, web lode uy tin hien nay, choi lo online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web ghi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web choi lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web danh de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode ghi lo uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

